# Ideas for backyard berm problem



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Wife and I bought a house in a new development in Fall 2019 and chose our lot when it was just a field. When we moved in, we found that our property line extended behind a berm (ending at the red line in the photo). When our neighbor put up a fence (left side of photo), it gave us less than a 1' wide strip of lawn connecting the upper and lower yard.

We're now trying to figure out how to improve. We looked into a retaining wall, but it would be too expensive (~$25k for a 50' wall). I'm now considering just removing the pine straw/shrubs from about 35' of the berm, adjusting the slope slightly, and planting sod/seed to give better access between upper and lower yards. Are there any issues I need to take into account if I do that? Or does anyone have any other ideas for this kind of space?


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

You have a couple things to consider. What is your overall goal? more turf? more landscaping? How much do you want to invest?

I'm unsure about leveling the berm too much. I'm sure it's there for a reason. Altering it a lot could have unpredictable consequences.

That is a lot of plant material to remove. Those cryptomeria, and magnolias are not cheap, and will provide an excellent screen from the neighbors in years to come. Removing them, leveling, and adding turf is probably less then the wall, but still ain't cheap unless you DIY.

I'd think about more trees and landscaping. Potentially transplant the trees to the property line and add some small plants onto he berm. However there is big risk when transplanting trees that big. Finish with more pine straw keeping keep the lawn isolated to the upper section.

consider consulting a landscape architect.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas to think about. I am planning on planting several trees along the back border, and am currently trying to decide between deciduous or coniferous. Ideally I'd like more turf where the berm is, at least so I can get a mower down to the lower level without scraping the neighbor's fence. Not the worst problem in the world, but I guess this is the challenge of buying an undeveloped lot from a developer without knowing the exact property lines.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

We moved into a neighborhood a couple of years ago with similar setup (we live across the street from the houses with this issue). Most, if not all, have chosen one of two paths: 1) garden or 2) ignore. I'm guessing landscaping is cost prohibitive, and those that installed a garden, they actually turned out pretty well.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Man, based on the photos, description and fact I'm a KISS kinda guy, I'd simply use pressure treated 6x6's or even repurposed railroad ties and install a 4' or maybe 6' stairway from the upper to lower level or, is your concern how to get a mower back there?

Kinda svcks but, I don't see anything changing fact you have a "bifurcated" back lawn, unless you put some kind of 4' or 5' gravel "path" down that berm, to get a rider mower up and down ....


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

440mag said:


> Man, based on the photos, description and fact I'm a KISS kinda guy, I'd simply use pressure treated 6x6's or even repurposed railroad ties and install a 4' or maybe 6' stairway from the upper to lower level or, is your concern how to get a mower back there?


I can get a mower down to the lower level by partially running over pinestraw (left side of the photo), so widening that is one concern, but the other is just that I feel like we're paying property taxes on space we can't really use. Our back yard is continuous with the neighbor's backyard behind us, so it kind of feels like that guy gets to enjoy a large, expansive lawn but I'm the one mowing part of it and taking care of it. :lol: But yes, adding steps on the steeper part of the berm is a good idea, and we'll probably end up doing that.



jeffjunstrom said:


> We moved into a neighborhood a couple of years ago with similar setup (we live across the street from the houses with this issue). Most, if not all, have chosen one of two paths: 1) garden or 2) ignore. I'm guessing landscaping is cost prohibitive, and those that installed a garden, they actually turned out pretty well.


The garden idea may actually work, especially for the steeper part of the berm that I would be unable to plant sod on because of the slope. We're not really a fan of the plants the developer put in anyway, aside from the Cryptomeria and Arborvitae trees.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

What's your HOA / POA like?

They can be "_Democracy at its best and / or at its worst_" (I can't remember the original author of that , an old real estate attorney.

Without knowing, I'll suggest, sooner is almost always better when it comes to making necessary changes such as you're faced with.

Best o' success!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Dupe


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Phids said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > We moved into a neighborhood a couple of years ago with similar setup (we live across the street from the houses with this issue). Most, if not all, have chosen one of two paths: 1) garden or 2) ignore. I'm guessing landscaping is cost prohibitive, and those that installed a garden, they actually turned out pretty well.
> ...


Same story here. We actually had them remove two trees from the front yard that we knew weren't going to make it. The people across the street from us went the garden route, and it turned out quite well. They basically just dug a garden into the slope, built in some crude steps, and voila...tomatoes and peppers for days.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Unless you need that strip of turf for something, I'd do everything possible to make it low maintenance. I would mulch it and plant a lot of fast growing trees. White pine, some of the hybrids, etc. Would make a great backdrop / screen for the existing plantings on the berm and a small area of woods as the terminus of the sightline when you look toward the back. There are many trees that get to pretty good size within about 5 years. You can buy them relatively small so it won't cost a fortune to get things growing back there.

I don't see any point of maintaining it and mowing it every week where no matter what you do you won't be able to see it or enjoy it from the house.


----------

